# Foster or Forever Home Needed



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Here is the link about Hope:

http://www.ipaws.org/Hope.html


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Awwww, I sure hope this little girl finds herself a wonderful home & has a happy & long life!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Poor little baby. I hope someone takes her in for life. There must be someone out there waiting for her.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a little darling. I sure hope she finds her perfect home.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

gosh...what a little sweetheart.







i sure hope she finds the perfect forever home... if i had the funds, i would definitely take on another special needs dog. i even have a handicap ramp....


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

That is so sad. :-( 

Strangely enough, I saw a feature on some tv show this evening showing a dog with no front legs. It had little stubs and jumped around like a bunny. It sure wasn't stopping that dog.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh that poor little baby! I think it's sad it's owner isn't willing to help it.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

thats so sad, but she is so adorable. I know she will make someone smile daily.
I really hope she finds a great home, please please keep us updated
ANDREA


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hope is so adorable. I really wish I could take another Maltese. I hope she finds a home soon!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh my goodness-that just breaks my heart-she is sooooooooo sweet. I just know someone out there will snatch her up and she will live a long happy life!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

Southern Comfort is taking her in









from the Small Paws Rescue email:


Our friend, Mel from Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue has contacted us and they are going to take little Hope into rescue! She and Susan are making transportation plans now.


One of the pups, I believe she said female, was born on June 13 with no front legs.
Read more about HOPE.

You might go visit their website and if you can, maybe send a few dollars to help them with this baby's needs. I know they have many other Maltese needing help as well.

Thanks Mel, and Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue for stepping up to the plate for this little girl! I know she will be in the best of hands! All My Love, Robin


YAY FOR HAPPY RESCUE ENDINGS








Let's pray this little baby finds a forever home soon!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

That is great news!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Southern Comfort is taking her in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is great news!!! What a little sweetheart Hope is. Do you know where this little one is located? I know a woderful lady, whose handicap Maltipoo recently passed away, at the age of 13. She's looking to give a home to another handicap in need. I'll forward her Southern Comfort's website, as well as make a donation.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=403620
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the same thing from Small Paws. I am so happy they are taking her. Poor little Hope.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Cindy


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

what causes these babies to be born like this? is it genetics or something?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG! Poor darling! Is there any news on Hope yet?


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> Southern Comfort is taking her in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh thanks for posting this..I was glad to see someway to help.



> Cindy[/B]


Cindy, Can you post how I can send some donation or pm if posting is not allowed..Thanks, Lisa
P.S. Thank you for fostering too!


----------

